# One Scary Thing a day thread



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

So i had this idea that from now on i am going to do one thing everyday that scares me.

I will post it here the night before, so i will be held accountable in Public

Anyone else feel free to use this thread to follow through on one thing that scares you. The degree of fear is irrelevant, as long as you feel uncomfortable doing it

There are only 2 rules

1) have to do it the next day from the day you post, and then confirm it done on this thread

2) If you or I dont follow through, we have to report back, and never use the thread again. 

So for tomorrow, for the first time ever, I am going to go to Starbucks Alone for the first time. I have been many times, but for some reason i feel extreme discomfort going into Starbucks by myself. I think its idiotic, but it came from somewhere. I think years ago i heard about starbucks lingo and somehow developed a fear that i will make myself look stupid by not knowing something. 
I can go to other places by myself but have never been to starbucks by myself So i will do tommorow

:yes


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

Good luck with it, I love Starbucks.

Today I have to go to my parenting group which normally I'm ok with, but one of the women made a stupid comment on facebook and I had a go at her and deleted her, so now I'm nervous about seeing her again. Wish I didn't have to go but I'm going to. I just hope other people turn up as well. I'm going to go a bit late so hopefully I won't be there on my own with her. I'm not good with confrontation or people being angry at me, even though I know I'm in the right and she's in the wrong.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Day one is success.....

Will post my scary thing for tommorow later


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

****in awesome. Exposure therapy is SUPER EFFECTIVE...i think.


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

Ok, I did it. Was pretty awful at first but got better when more people arrived.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Innamorata said:


> Ok, I did it. Was pretty awful at first but got better when more people arrived.


:high5


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks 

Now for the next thing.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Well i have been avoiding getting my teeth cleaned. I am really anxious about dentists, so tommorow i am going to go to a walk in clinic and get my teeth cleaned.

Yikes, :afr


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

oooh, i'll join in.


tomorrow is the first time i'll be seeing a therapist.. and i'm super nervous. been thinking of what i'm going to say.. worried she won't believe me or will think it's bullcrap or will think i'm full of myself and a hypochondriac or something.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Done! My teeth hurt as hell but i got threw it, and now have clean shiny teeth

:clap

Tommorow scary thing is calling a recruiter about a job. thats something i would never do,

:bah:bah:bah


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

well, i went to the therapist. i'm pretty sure she thought i was a dependent brat but. i go back next week, and she referred me to a psychiatrist for some meds. she also thinks i have OCD.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Three in a row, i feel like i am getting things done 

Momentum is building


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

For Tomorrow i am going to cancel two suscribtions

I have been putting this off for the longest time, because its uncomfortable. One is to this stupid self help thing i fell for and the other is to this radio show i use to listen to

I use neither one and am sick of wasting 20 bucks a month


----------



## woot (Aug 7, 2009)

yes sir...keep it up you two, you got people watching now


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Ok well i delayed today's as much as i could but got through it. I sent emails to both services to cancel service

So for tomorrow, i am going to do something really scary and uncomfortable. I 

I am going to say hello to a complete and total strange girl 

I dont care how it goes, its just to desensitize myself. 

4 game winning streak on the line :-(


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

I did it

It was strange, she ignored me and walked on. It was a woman, whos eyes met mine. I dont know if she heard me, but the important thing is I diD IT!

I got an offer to ask for an insurance quote, and they will give me a free ten dollar gift card. I never call places like these because it makes me feel very unfcomfortable

That will be my scary thing for the day tommoroq


----------



## obsidianavenger (Sep 1, 2011)

this thread is awesome


----------



## LittleBearBrah (Feb 2, 2011)

I haven't played soccer in a while and feel like I'm going to die! The times I've had time to play, my soccer bud was not able to go. I plan on finally visiting the field at my university to play pick-up soccer games tomorrow. This is without asking my soccer bud to accompany me. Hopefully it goes smoothly.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Well i did call but to my surprise they were closed. Which is kind of dissapointing and relieving at the same time.

So i am going to call it a tie.

Will post tommorows scary thing later on


----------



## Mithun (Sep 25, 2008)

Tomorrow am gonna talk whatever meaningful I could during the breakfast with a group of people I go with. I sometimes go for breakfast with a group at work place, but am scared of being judged. But, I hate talking stupid. Anyways, will try for good time.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

This is a great thread. Very inspiring.

I think I'll give this a try, starting with doing something that has been hanging over me the past few days: I'm going to submit some of my creative work to an online journal. I doubt I'll actually get published (and if I do, I won't get any cash) but I figure if I want to get serious about writing I may as well stop being a wimp about facing up to potential (and very probable) rejection.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Melinda said:


> This is a great thread. Very inspiring.
> 
> I think I'll give this a try, starting with doing something that has been hanging over me the past few days: I'm going to submit some of my creative work to an online journal. I doubt I'll actually get published (and if I do, I won't get any cash) but I figure if I want to get serious about writing I may as well stop being a wimp about facing up to potential (and very probable) rejection.


Remmember now you have to do it. Posting in this thread is like making a covenant, you dont want to break covenants


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Tommorow i am going to compliment a random person about something they are wearing. It has to be a stranger


----------



## Mithun (Sep 25, 2008)

I missed my breakfast with my group cos I went to office late. But, I talked well and good with another group of people during lunch.

So, its good move!


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Zeeshan said:


> Tommorow i am going to compliment a random person about something they are wearing. It has to be a stranger


I did it. To a girl none the less.

I was sitting at a coffee shop, and this girl was in the booth next to me

I said hi, and told i like her shirt because it said Fitch but it looks like ****

:yes


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Okay - tomorrow I will speak out at least once in each of my classes....


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

jhanniffy said:


> Okay - tomorrow I will speak out at least once in each of my classes....


DO IT DO IT!

It will feel awesome


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

For Tommorow

I will be having coffee at a coffee shop i am very intimidated by. Doesnt sound as hard as my earlier ones, but for some strange reasons i have always been intimidated by it. Something about the way it looks makes me feel like i will make an *** out of myself if i go in there

nerves


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Zeeshan said:


> DO IT DO IT!
> 
> It will feel awesome


Okay first class was anatomy and well I didn't know any of the stuff he was asking or someone got in before me and the other class was canceled, but tomorrow I have research and well she will be calling on people to read out answers so well I guess I will have to do that!


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Zeeshan said:


> For Tommorow
> 
> I will be having coffee at a coffee shop i am very intimidated by. Doesnt sound as hard as my earlier ones, but for some strange reasons i have always been intimidated by it. Something about the way it looks makes me feel like i will make an *** out of myself if i go in there
> 
> nerves


Looks like my streak will be broken tonight, i am almost shut eyes, because i was up all night due to insomnia :-(


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Ok i went anyways, i am so tired

It was such a strange place, every seat packed with high school student, i still chilled there for a bit, couldnt let the streak die

I am gonna list tommrow's goal tommorow because right now am too tired to think


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

well ive failed this thread 

will start version 2 soon, and try to get on another streak


----------



## flykiwi (Jul 18, 2011)

Today at work...I will look people in the eyes.
and not put my head down because I am scared they will
stare at me. I'll keep my head up like I respect myself


----------



## flykiwi (Jul 18, 2011)

I did do it :]
cant even say how embarrassing it is.

I will do it again today!


----------



## woot (Aug 7, 2009)

I can't let this thread die. Too many positivies for that to happen, so I will pick up the pieces, feel free to join.

Went up a a girl at the gym and said "you're really beautiful". It helps when you actually mean it. I think it worked out well, no weird vibes or anything, then I said have a nice day since I was leaving.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

woot said:


> I can't let this thread die. Too many positivies for that to happen, so I will pick up the pieces, feel free to join.
> 
> Went up a a girl at the gym and said "you're really beautiful". It helps when you actually mean it. I think it worked out well, no weird vibes or anything, then I said have a nice day since I was leaving.


wow really

what was her response

By the way starting on saturday i am rescuing this thread and starting all over again! Though this time i really plan to push myself. Job search got in the way a bit, but thats over now. Its time to return to exposure theraphy!


----------



## woot (Aug 7, 2009)

her response was something like 'haha not right now im not', since she was sweating, but i reaffirmed my statement

its scary to do, so im going to do it again. i also have a job interview coming up.

my new motto: if its scary, but wont physically hurt ya, do it.


----------



## Tommmy (Oct 13, 2011)

I've been told to set daily challenges, so I guess this thread is a good place to start. 

I'm absolutely terrified of answering the door or phone, so I'm going to start doing that from now, I think there's meant to be a package arriving later, so I'll try to get that.

I'll update later on if anyone is interested?


----------



## panzimar (Oct 4, 2011)

way to go everybody with meeting your challenges.

I have to take the dog for a later, I'm going to say hello to everyone I meet on the path.


----------



## baseballdude (May 23, 2010)

By next Friday, I am going to have a conversation with this one girl that I think is really attractive at my school. I really hope a week from today, I won't be looking at this post and still have not said a word to her.


----------



## Tommmy (Oct 13, 2011)

Tommmy said:


> I've been told to set daily challenges, so I guess this thread is a good place to start.
> 
> I'm absolutely terrified of answering the door or phone, so I'm going to start doing that from now, I think there's meant to be a package arriving later, so I'll try to get that.
> 
> I'll update later on if anyone is interested?


Few days late but I managed to do it, opened the door to the CAB man who had to come around to fill out a form with me about benefits and stuff. It was all pretty nerve racking, but I'm glad I didn't bail out, and I feel better for it now.


----------



## Thebazilly (Oct 17, 2011)

This thread is great, keep up the good work, guys.


----------

